# Manual del Multisim en español



## Diana Leon (Ago 30, 2006)

hola tengo un problema:
alguien sabe si existe el manual del Multisim pero en español.
Si alguien lo tiene o sabe en donde encontrarlo por favor ayudeme, gracias.


----------



## pequño WILL (Ago 31, 2006)

nosotros te podemos ayudar si nos explicas tu problema y también sabemos ingés


----------



## Elias Grusevich (Oct 30, 2007)

Curso de Multisim 9 en español Aqui:


----------



## pino (Nov 4, 2007)

hola jo tambien soy nuevo en el foro.

i si pudras me gustaria que colgaras desde donde te has descargado la version en ingles.

pk eske tengo un problema que querria solucionar, ya que intento pasar un circuito del multisim al ultiboard, i no lo se hacer funcionar, no se añair componentes, no se hacer nada i necesito urgentemente la guia aunque sea en japo . jajjajajajjaja

bueno te agradeceria que contestaras.
un salido i muchas gracias


----------



## sOuNd007 (Jun 12, 2008)

gracias ...te pasaste..los wenos aportes se agradecen aunke sea pal 9..tengo el 10 pero deben parecerse en algunas..cosas por ultimo pa hacerme una idea del fu


----------



## zargo (Abr 15, 2009)

hola, yo te rekomiendo utilizar el ares del proteus para hacer tus impresos es mucho mas sencillo y tambien te permite simular tus cirkuitos ... saludos


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo (Feb 3, 2010)

Aqui adjunto link de megaupload  para los manuales en Ingles y alguna guia rapida.

Si alguno quiere y tiene tiempo de traducirlo seria bueno que lo informase y asi compartirlo.

Manual completo ms10 ingl: 
Manual completo ms8 ingl: 
Curso rapido ms9 esp: 


Saludos


----------



## FernandoD (Abr 14, 2010)

Conozcan y descarguen Multisim en Español:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605


----------



## sazmin (Abr 22, 2010)

Elias Grusevich  muchas gracias por el aporte, me sera de mucha utilidad


----------



## shamba (Jun 22, 2010)

Muchas Gracias por Los Manuales y El Curso rápido. Los puede descargar sin ningún problema. Excelente aporte aunque ¿Dónde podría conseguir el manual completo en español o castellano? Saludos a Todos desde El Salvador, América Central.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

tengo este circuito pero no logro poner el frecuencimetro y el vatimetro para probar que vatiaje produce y ver la frecuencia tampoco se si es que hay que inyectarle audio este es un transmisor fm hecho en multisinc haber porque no puedo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2014)

*! ! ! 150H ¡ ¡ ¡* 

Comprime el archivo de tu simulación con Winrar o Winzip y lo publicas.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 20, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! ! ! 150H ¡ ¡ ¡*
> 
> Comprime el archivo de tu simulación con Winrar o Winzip y lo publicas.



aca el archivo transmisor sencillo simulacion en NI Multisinc  comprimido en Rar


----------

